# Was tun wenn CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR fehlt? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich jetzt nur einen falschen Kernel erwischt habe, oder ob es schon immer so war, das man den Punkt Support for Console decoration manuell (hinzu)patchen muss.

Bis Version 2.6.32 war CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR noch im Kernel enthalten. Für 2.6.35-r4 gibt es auch einen Patch auf Spocks - fbcondecor Seite.

Im aktuellen 2.6.35-r7 (hab den genommen wegen dem rootexploit-fix) fehlt fbcondecor...

Wisst ihr vielleicht schon mehr als ich?

P.s.: Ja ich werde das die Tage manuell versuchen zu Patchen, aber vielleicht ist das beim nächsten Update ja wieder drin?Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Sep 21, 2010 2:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Chris

Sollte eigentlich nach wie vor vorhanden sein...!

Kernel v2.6.35-gentoo-r7 

```
  │ Symbol: FB_CON_DECOR [=y]                                                                                                           │   

  │ Prompt: Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations                                                                             │   

  │   Defined at drivers/video/console/Kconfig:125                                                                                      │   

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && VT [=y] && FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y]=y [=y] && !FB_TILEBLITTING [=n]                                 │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                         │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                               │   

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                           │   

  │         -> Console display driver support                                                                                           │   

  │           -> Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE [=y])
```

 

```
zgrep CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

 ohne manuelles patchen.

/edit:

Ist dann hier zu finden: 

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

Console display driver support  --->

[*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> If the Enable Tileblitting option is turned on in Support for frame buffer devices in the kernel configuration, the framebuffer console decorations option will be invisible. Please make sure to turn it off. 

 

Ich hab auf jeden Treiber drei mal geachtet, aber genau die Einstellung hab ich mir nicht gemerkt obwohl sie ja im Wiki stand.. Und der Ausdruck  !FB_TILEBLITTING [=n] hat mich auch verwirrt, das Ausrufezeichen vor der Beschreibung, ich dachte das dreht die Einstellung um. Also dies sollte gesetzt sein.

----------

## mrsteven

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Und der Ausdruck  !FB_TILEBLITTING [=n] hat mich auch verwirrt, das Ausrufezeichen vor der Beschreibung, ich dachte das dreht die Einstellung um. Also dies sollte gesetzt sein.

 

BTW:

!FB_TILEBLITTING heißt, dass die Option nicht gesetzt sein darf.

[=n] gibt die aktuell gewählte Einstellung an.

----------

